# Ibs diagnosis - sister adenomatous polyps



## Sam0311 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I would like to get some idea of other people's experience I'm terms of my ibs. So I'll start the tale.

So up until 18 I would say I was fine, I could eat anything and not have any problems.

During 18 to 22 I had noticed my bowel movements to be slightly different in that I was a bit less tolerant to spicy foods and may have to go to the toilet more.

When I turned 23 I was under some university stress and then had what the hospital called a panic attack which also involved some heart palpitations.

After this I had pretty bad cramping and diareeah for a year perhaps when it all started to settle down. My doctor at this year's said it was ibs and so I changed my diet a bit and have been fine really. It's not been as bad as it was.

I have noticed that it flares up when I eat spicy stuff and am quite stressed. I get cramps and looser bowel movements.

Last year my sister was diagnosed with chrpe (eye pigmentation) which led to them looking at her colon and discovering 100s of polyps.

I had an eye test and no chrpe were discovered. I feel fairly fine but I'm concerned my ibs may be related to polyps. I'm pretty healthy, not lost or gained weight, feel fine when I'm not worrying about this which correlates to the ibs symptoms.

I am to have a colonoscopy in a few weeks to check properly. 
Has anyone else had similar experience or can shed some light to the matter?


----------

